# Symptom of weak lamp?



## dougybug (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Toshiba TLP-MTU2 LCD projector. The lamp is approaching end of life hours and I have noticed a color shift (looks similar to a color gun being out of alingment on an old CRT television), red ghosting.

My question is...does anyone know if this is a symptom of a weakening lamp?

I am willing to relamp the unit if it will correct the problem, but if I would need to relamp and service the unit, then it might not be worth the price. I would probably be better off buying a new projector as they have come down considerably since I purchased this one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Doug


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't help you there. My bulb just gets dimmer with age. I have about 3000 hours on it (Sanyo Z4). I'm hoping to get through the rest of hockey season and then replace it. If something goes wrong, I don't want to be without the big screen 

Some LCDs have a small panel adjustment -- the red ghosting could be caused by that misalignment.

Hopefully one of our other projector gurus will chime in here.

Good luck.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

dougybug said:


> I have a Toshiba TLP-MTU2 LCD projector. The lamp is approaching end of life hours and I have noticed a color shift (looks similar to a color gun being out of alingment on an old CRT television), red ghosting.
> 
> My question is...does anyone know if this is a symptom of a weakening lamp?
> 
> ...


More likely a problem in a filter or other issue with the light engine. If you see a shift in gray scale with an aging lamp it will be uniform, for the most part. Sometimes one part of the screen will have a slightly different shade in color but is does not look like convergence or a shift of position.


----------

